
Mapping land boundaries using drones - NicoJuicy
https://www.iafrikan.com/2017/12/07/drones-are-taking-to-the-skies-above-africa-to-map-land-ownership/
======
robotsonic
While I generally applaud their plan to try something new, I wonder why this
is more feasible than say, using high-resolution satellite imagery? At 30 cm
pixel resolution, it's certainly possible to see the hedges that demarcate the
property lines. A possible advantage I could see is if the area is notoriously
cloudy, a UAV will be able to fly below most of that cloud cover. As a
commercial UAV operator myself, I also suspect they will receive resistance
from certain landowners whose land they are flying over, where the satellite
route removes a lot of this friction.

------
nowarninglabel
Awesome, would be fun to do that in the U.S. as well.

